
Sears CEO: Retiree Pensions Are Killing Us, Not Online Shopping - smaili
http://fortune.com/2018/09/14/sears-ceo-retiree-pensions-hurting-business/
======
benologist
[https://www1.salary.com/Edward-S-Lampert-Salary-Bonus-
Stock-...](https://www1.salary.com/Edward-S-Lampert-Salary-Bonus-Stock-
Options-for-SEARS-HOLDINGS-CORP.html)

    
    
        As Chief Executive Officer at SEARS HOLDINGS CORP, Edward S. 
        Lampert made $4,334,739 in total compensation. Of this total 
        $1 was received as a salary.
    

It sounds like a tax fraud lamenting he can't steal from previous employees.

~~~
warent
I'm not arguing either way, but it's worth noting that's actually a relatively
low compensation compared to the average fortune 500 CEO which makes about
$13mm salary[1]

[1] [https://www.forbes.com/sites/dianahembree/2018/05/22/ceo-
pay...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/dianahembree/2018/05/22/ceo-pay-
skyrockets-to-361-times-that-of-the-average-worker/#1a377d32776d)

